
Goodbye Froogle, Hello Google Product Search! - pg
http://searchengineland.com/070418-202109.php
======
juwo
Honestly, I have never been able to find a good price using Froogle. What is
the point if I search for "cross pen model No##" and it turns up thousands of
links? (as I recently did when I wanted to buy it for a gift).

~~~
andreyf
Froogle/PS is nice to find things that you can buy quickly using Google
Checkout. If I don't care about price, but do care about keeping my CC
safe/buying something quick, I usually use Amazon or Froogle.

